# SA - Carpenter Rocks 20/01/2011



## mcbigg (Jul 14, 2007)

Due to the river being full of fresh muddy water from the floods upstream, Sarah and I decided to hit Bungalow Bay near Carpenter Rocks, about 20 mins away from home (Mount Gambier).

We got onto the water about 9am and I'd just finished describing to Sarah what a squid strike feels like when she said "Oh, like that." And bugger me if there wasn't a nice little squid on the end of her line when she brought it in. She even managed to land it without copping a squirt.

We paddled up the coast a little to a nice little reef that looked a good spot for crays. Between us we got 8, the legal bag limit. I also came across a good sized octopus and grabbed him to later become bait.

On the way back, Sarah got yet another squid, near the spot where she got the first one.

The morning's catch:









The squiddlies and octamapus:









This afternoon we went back down the coast, this time to Port MacDonnell, also 20mins away, but in a different direction.

We pedaled to the breakwater and back and Sarah managed another 2 squid. I'm beginning to think that she's a squid whisperer.

So, looking forward to some nice calamari. And also to converting the heads to a nice mulloway or two.

Cheers,
Paul and Sarah.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Now THAT'S a seafood basket!

You don't eat the Octopus?


----------



## Rockster (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice work guys, heck of a meal or two coming up me thinks. I think I am with you when it comes to octopus, have been told it is okay when it is prepared the right way but just come at swallowing something with the sucker cups still on!!!! Wish I has squid karma like that


----------



## merkywaters (Dec 15, 2010)

some good chow there mcbigg nice haul


----------



## Float (Mar 8, 2009)

Nice haul there you two, looks like a couple of 'special' dinners coming up me thinks.


----------



## paulsod (Dec 28, 2008)

Congrats Paul & Sarah
I am with yaqdog on the drooling. :mrgreen: 
Just beautiful.

Paul


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

G'day McB

I was just thinking the other day that the mulloway quest has probably slowed down due to fresh water ingress. It's nice to see you have an alternative, though. Would love to sample one of those crays... Well done mate


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

Great catch McBigg,
That haul of crays would nearly buy you a new Kayak.  
How do you catch the crays? :? 
Mark


----------



## mcbigg (Jul 14, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your replies. Yes, we have been enjoying a seafood smorgasbord for meals over the past few days. Squid, lobster, abalone and mulloway. All delish. 



OldDood said:


> How do you catch the crays? :?
> Mark


We dive (snorkel) for them. Some are caught by hand, some are caught by snare.


----------

